# New Remotes: RC32 and RC32RF



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64716


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64716


Thanks again Earl. Where can you order one from?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Thanks again Earl. Where can you order one from?


Directly through DirecTV.

The BigButton is available on the website... the others are not on the website yet


----------



## jbihsop1557 (Sep 16, 2006)

I noticed on the spec sheet from DirecTV that the HR20 will have a new remote R34 in 2007. Any idea what this remote will do?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have heard a "bit" about the R34... but I don't have any solid details on it yet.
Last I heard is that it is not even in manufacturing yet...


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

My RC23 will not operate my Onkyo HT-R640. Earl mentioned that there are four new codes with the RC32. So I call to order one and DTV tells me that the new remote does not have any new codes and will not control my Onkyo.

Anyway, I find it interesting that the remote that came with my H10-250 worked with the Onkyo, yet the brand spanking new HR20-700 comes with a remote that does not.

Does DTV do everything backwards?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

According to this website:
http://www.ezremote.com/setupcodehelp/DTV

This is a probable code that may work with the RC32
30135 or 31320

Or just Onkyo In general:
30135, 31320, 31298, 31531, 30842

Have you also tried "walking" through the codes...

If the TiVo peanut could control it... then the RC23 should be able to.
The trick is just finding the code that does do it.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I think all "highend" equipment should have the option of a full code remote so you can "learn" all the codes to a universal remote.. I have spent a fair amount of time to find codes for a new peice of equipment..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sure... I agree... but what do you expect from a $20 universal remote?
Not uncommon the "cheaper" the remote, the less learning features it has...

Hence why the Harmonies are $100, $200, $300, more

If I could, I would love to go back in time... and make the "Register.Com" of IR remotes...
So that everyone either had to "conform" to the SAME IR codes...

Aka...you are a VCR you will use this IR code base
You are a DVD player you will use this IR code base...


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

thiscopy said:


> My RC23 will not operate my Onkyo HT-R640. Earl mentioned that there are four new codes with the RC32. So I call to order one and DTV tells me that the new remote does not have any new codes and will not control my Onkyo.
> 
> Anyway, I find it interesting that the remote that came with my H10-250 worked with the Onkyo, yet the brand spanking new HR20-700 comes with a remote that does not.
> 
> Does DTV do everything backwards?


You probably will find the code 30135 will power it ON, but not OFF. And code 30842 will power it OFF, but not ON. Code 30135 should give you vol commands, but not until you program the remote with a TV code and do the following:

1. av1 or av2 whichever has the onkyo code
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press VOL UP


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I would be happy if I could order a full code remote... My genfen switch came with this credit card sized remote-would be a joke to use but it was perfect to learn the codes my HTM remote, and then throw in the gallon ziplock bag with the rest of my remotes


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

houskamp said:


> I would be happy if I could order a full code remote... My genfen switch came with this credit card sized remote-would be a joke to use but it was perfect to learn the codes my HTM remote, and then throw in the gallon ziplock bag with the rest of my remotes


So why not buy a 3rd party remote, that will learn everything you want it to know (and then some)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Edmund said:


> You probably will find the code 30135 will power it ON, but not OFF. And code 30842 will power it OFF, but not ON. Code 30135 should give you vol commands, but not until you program the remote with a TV code and do the following:
> 
> 1. av1 or av2 whichever has the onkyo code
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


You are the REMOTE god... I sware...

That is EXACTLY what I found when I was programming my onkyo.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So why not buy a 3rd party remote, that will learn everything you want it to know (and then some)


I have one but the remote they sent doesn't have all the decreet buttons that the hr20 can understand I actualy use part of another units preprogramed codes on the hr20.. this is a common problem with all typs of equipment, especialy the separate "on" and "off" buttons. just look at all the post for desreet codes on remotecentral.com


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

That's exactly what I discovered Edmund. I thought it was just me. I also had the volume working at one point but couldn't get it to work in TV mode after the 993 code. But I do not believe I pushed Vol Up after entering the code. Does it say to do that? I read to quickly for my simple brain to keep up so I may have skipped over it. I cleared with the 981 code and did not enter the TV again, that's must be when the Volume stopped working regardless of the Onkyo codes I used. I'll try to read the directions more carefully when I get home.

Now the hard part. Waiting six hours until I can try it.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

thiscopy said:


> That's exactly what I discovered Edmund. I thought it was just me. I also had the volume working at one point but couldn't get it to work in TV mode after the 993 code. But I do not believe I pushed Vol Up after entering the code. Does it say to do that? I read to quickly for my simple brain to keep up so I may have skipped over it. I cleared with the 981 code and did not enter the TV again, that's must be when the Volume stopped working regardless of the Onkyo codes I used. I'll try to read the directions more carefully when I get home.
> 
> Now the hard part. Waiting six hours until I can try it.


Tv codes just needs to entered first. The 993 & VOL UP procedure just over rides the tv vol in the AV1 or AV2 device. If you wish the onkyo vol in all devices do the following, once you have the tv code in:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 993
4. press SELECT

Now the onkyo vol is in all device including the TV device, if you wish to retore the tv vol only:

1. TV
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 993
4. press VOL DOWN


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

Hmm. I think I tried the 993/select with no luck. I was hoping the Vol Up would solve my problem. My goal is for the Onkyo volume to work when in any mode.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

thiscopy said:


> Hmm. I think I tried the 993/select with no luck. I was hoping the Vol Up would solve my problem. My goal is for the Onkyo volume to work when in any mode.


I wish you luck... My Onkyo is working in all modes (volume wise)


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

thiscopy said:


> Hmm. I think I tried the 993/select with no luck. I was hoping the Vol Up would solve my problem. My goal is for the Onkyo volume to work when in any mode.


If you didn't have the TV code entered first, right it wouldn't work.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

Worked great. Thanks again.

Anybody else have an issue with the RC23 skipping two channels ahead when you are surfing through the channels. I have had this happen regularly while going "up" through the channels. I have not tried it while going "down".

Earl, I may have worn out my welcome on this thread with all the questions when it was actually a review of sorts. Feel free to move it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## forum junkie (Sep 9, 2004)

has anyone been able to get the remote to work with a Yamaha reciever ? the two codes given sure won't.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Check the website (listed above) to see if there are other codes.
Try to walk through the codes using the search method.

Else you may need to replace it with an RC32RF


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

forum junkie said:


> has anyone been able to get the remote to work with a Yamaha reciever ? the two codes given sure won't.


The code is 30176, with yamaha's use of a two buttons to turn on & off the receiver, the white remote will not power both it on & off. To get the vol commands, with a TV code programmed, your's or any do the following:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press VOL UP


----------



## forum junkie (Sep 9, 2004)

Tried that site and every code they could find to no avail. But --- remembering that many remotes can't handle power on and off on my model Yamaha, I punched in the first code anyway and ignored the fact that pwr didn't work --- went ahead and programed the volume ( which is what I was after anyway ) and lo and behold the volume control now works.

Thanks for the help you give to many Earl

And thanks Edmund --- wish I had seen your post first. Just glad it finally works.

Strange thing is that the on screen instructions say to hit vol down which is what I was trying.


----------



## HoosierFan (Sep 13, 2006)

I am having trouble with my Universal URC-200 with RF working properly with the HR20. On the HR20 there is a setting to change the remote to RF. Can you do this with non-DirecTV remotes or only with this RC32RF?

If I got the RC32RF would I be able to control my other components with RF if I have an RF/IR transmitter in my cabinet?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The RF features of the HR20, H20, and eventually R15 will only work with the DirecTV OEM remotes.

The RC32RF will not work with any RF/IR transmitter... unless DirecTV decides to release one, which I don't think they have any plans to.


----------



## HoosierFan (Sep 13, 2006)

So if I get the RF remote, I wouldn't be able to use it to control volume on receiver or anything else, if all components are in cabinet?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

HoosierFan said:


> I am having trouble with my Universal URC-200 with RF working properly with the HR20. On the HR20 there is a setting to change the remote to RF. Can you do this with non-DirecTV remotes or only with this RC32RF?
> 
> If I got the RC32RF would I be able to control my other components with RF if I have an RF/IR transmitter in my cabinet?


All RF universal remotes are IR only controlling remotes, but use RF to do it from afar. The only RF frequency they know is their own, which they use to communicate with RF basestations. So the only way your urc200 will control the HR20 is by IR. Which you need to teach because there isn't a preset code in the urc200 for the HR20.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

HoosierFan said:


> So if I get the RF remote, I wouldn't be able to use it to control volume on receiver or anything else, if all components are in cabinet?


Once the urc200 has the IR commands, press a key on the urc200, it will travel via RF to the mrf100, which converts it to IR and controls the HR20 in the cabinet.


----------



## HoosierFan (Sep 13, 2006)

I was trying to ask... If I got the RC32RF, and all of my components are in a cabinet, would I be able to control all of them with that remote.

I am having problems with the URC200 with non-responsiveness or double clicking and was wondering if using the RC32RF would be any better, but it sounds like I would not be able to control anything else with it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HoosierFan said:


> I was trying to ask... If I got the RC32RF, and all of my components are in a cabinet, would I be able to control all of them with that remote.
> 
> I am having problems with the URC200 with non-responsiveness or double clicking and was wondering if using the RC32RF would be any better, but it sounds like I would not be able to control anything else with it.


No... the RC32RF will ONLY be able to control the DirecTV receivers via the RF mode. All other components would have to be via IR


----------



## HoosierFan (Sep 13, 2006)

What's the point of having the RF remote then? I would think if you needed the RF for the DVR, your other components would be out of sight, too.

Thanks for your reply. How do you respond so quickly? Do you read every post?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HoosierFan said:


> What's the point of having the RF remote then? I would think if you needed the RF for the DVR, your other components would be out of sight, too.
> 
> Thanks for your reply. How do you respond so quickly? Do you read every post?


Quickly.... sometimes it seems that way (web browser on second monitor)...
And I don't read "every" post.

As for the RF... 
To many different components... One's RF is not the same as the other.
Different frequencies, Different command sets, Different "locking" techniques (aka how to know that remote talks to that component).

And for a $20 remote....

I would think if they build an RF remote that can control ALL components via remote... you are looking at a 4 digit costing remote there.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Quickly.... sometimes it seems that way (web browser on second monitor)...
> And I don't read "every" post.
> 
> As for the RF...
> ...


What do those remotes that you see in all of the multi million dollar homes theater rooms run on? Are they RF to multi sources or just to a base that then passes off IR commands? I can't even imagine what they cost.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

check out a remote like home theater master mx-850 it has rf for about 300$ I belive


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> check out a remote like home theater master mx-850 it has rf for about 300$ I belive


If you don't mind going overkill, check out the latest Harmony remote from Logitech:

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/detailsharmony/US/EN,CRID=2084,CONTENTID=12498


----------



## talbain (Sep 6, 2006)

the thing about these wonderful universal remotes is that their RF signal is not compatible whatsoever with the hr20 or any other rf enabled device for that matter. they use an RF receiver to then send IR commands to the devices. my question then, is what happens to those of us who have serious IR issues with the hr20?


----------



## mwhip (Aug 17, 2006)

Does this mean I can buy my parents the RF one and they can use it with their R10 and won't need a separate remote for their Bose system for the audio?


----------



## Vader14 (Sep 5, 2006)

when will the new remotes be available to buy?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Does this mean I can buy my parents the RF one and they can use it with their R10 and won't need a separate remote for their Bose system for the audio?


No, the only component the RC32RF will control via the RF are the H10 HD Receiver, H20, and HR20 at this time. Prehaps the R15 in the future. Everything else it will control is strictly via IR.


----------



## HD in LA (Aug 28, 2006)

I ordered the new RC32RF and D* charged me $25, but they sent me the RC32. Now I'm on the phone with some "CSR" who tells me he can't order the RC32RF for me because the features are not availble on the HR20. I told him I wanted it anyway. He finally reordered the remote for me. I looked at the box it came in and the warehouse pulled the box for RC32.

I went to my account on diretv.com to view the order and guess what?, they ordered the Big Button Remote. 

I think I got this worked out. The CSR is sending me the correct remote and I'm getting for FREE.

Let's see what comes via FEDEX on Thursday.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

HD in LA said:


> I ordered the new RC32RF and D* charged me $25, but they sent me the RC32. Now I'm on the phone with some "CSR" who tells me he can't order the RC32RF for me because the features are not availble on the HR20. I told him I wanted it anyway. He finally reordered the remote for me. I looked at the box it came in and the warehouse pulled the box for RC32.
> 
> I went to my account on diretv.com to view the order and guess what?, they ordered the Big Button Remote.
> 
> ...


Same thing just happened to me. I called customer care and she reordered it for me. It was shipped out of Georgia.


----------



## RobTorrey (Aug 21, 2006)

*Similar problem with RC32 as RC24. * My RC24 would intermittently not control the HR20. I changed it to RF and worked OK. D* sent a replacement anyway of a RC32. It worked for one day and had same problem as RC24. Neither would work the HR20 using IR. I went back to the RC24 using RF and all is OK. I've seen others in the forum having IR problems. Maybe it's the HR20?


----------



## napakj (Sep 27, 2006)

We have an R10. will the RC23 or the RC32RF remotes work with the R10? If so how well do they work with the R10 compared to the remote that comes with the R10?
Ken


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

napakj said:


> We have an R10. will the RC23 or the RC32RF remotes work with the R10? If so how well do they work with the R10 compared to the remote that comes with the R10?
> Ken


Yes. They will work...
And So So... the TiVo remote for the R10 will work better.


----------



## MBA (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a code for a Sony RM-AV3100 Commander to control my new HR-20 DVR, anyone know one that will work. Thanks in advance


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

MBA said:


> I'm looking for a code for a Sony RM-AV3100 Commander to control my new HR-20 DVR, anyone know one that will work. Thanks in advance


Sorry, there is no code in the av3100 for the Hr20. The first sony universal remote to have a code is the rm-vl600. The code in it is SAT 3214. You'll have to teach.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I got the new RC32RF backlit remote last night. It is a little bigger but I like the rubber buttons and the light! Cool. Seems to control the HR20 well with RF.


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

Is anyone using the RC32RF to control an HR10? I bought two of the remotes and they work fine with the HR20. With the HR10 both remotes work fine for a dozen or two button presses, then the HR10 just stops responding. Switching to the peanut remote, the HR10 responds right away.

I am using the HRDV2 codeset programmed under AV2. That is the only codeset that would work with the HR10.

Any ideas?

Thanks.
Gene


----------



## k2ue (Mar 8, 2004)

How do you buy an RC32RF? I emailed customer service to get some and they sent me a long lecture about how they can't guarantee any particular remote!!! From these messages the CSR's don't know squat either, and I don't have an hour to spend on the phone. How can you just GET them?


----------



## timoconn (Aug 21, 2006)

Just calles CS and orders the RC32RF. It took about 5 Minutes. BTW it is avail on the website. You have to drill down the Upgrade your system link.


----------



## k2ue (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the tip -- it wasn't in the on-line list when I last looked. Order in!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Too funny. I just called to order the RC32RF and the CSR in tech support didn't even know it was available. She finally found it though. The $25 was billed to my account.


----------



## bondurch (Oct 8, 2006)

Bless you guys. I have been trying to get the volume for my Yamaha ksv 3000 to work in all modes for months now. Finally, I have success by pressing the SELECT button.!

Yamaha reciever volume works in DIRECT TV mode:
1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 993
4. press SELECT

Now the onkyo vol is in all device including the TV device, if you wish to retore the tv vol only:

1. TV
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 993
4. press VOL DOWN[/QUOTE]


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

I received a RC34 with my HR20 yesterday, a much better feeling remote. It is wider then the RC23 I already have. The buttons are larger which is a plus for my fat thumbs and the markings are larger as well. Also the battery doesn't shake around inside like it does on my RC23, maybe I just had a bad one in that respect.


----------



## Everyperson (Nov 26, 2006)

The RC34 would not control my Hr20 unless I waited for about 15-20 minutes for the HR20 to "warm up".

I just got the RC32RF and it works perfectly(order online from DTV-$25 plus tax, no shipping charge).

If you are having any problems with your RC34 with the HR20, my advice would be to order the RC32RF. It should solve all of the problems plus it has a back light.


----------



## Boleyc (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyone find a way to get the power button to work when controlling an Onkyo receiver via AV1 or AV2?


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Too funny. I just called to order the RC32RF and the CSR in tech support didn't even know it was available. She finally found it though. The $25 was billed to my account.


I bought the RC32RF via their site some 2 or 3 months ago. Didn't talk to anybody, just placed the order on the site after logging in. I think it was under upgrades or something like that. Its very nice remote, I like it. I turned off the backlight feature, don't find any use for it myself.


----------

